# Need help!!!



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

My phone will not boot up. It was fine yesterday but not today. It gets to the droid eye and then goes back to droid then to the droid eye and it keeps going back an forth. Never getting past the eye. What can I do?


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

What did you install/flash between yesterday and today?

What rom are you on?

One thing I can offer blindly is to suggest hooking up your phone to Computer and adb shell it to cwm and reflash whatever ROM you were on. Course, that assumes you have adb set up...

If so try hooking up to comp and then typing:
adb shell
reboot recovery

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

I didn't flash anything yesterday. But I was interested in flashing but never got around to it. I had .602


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Well if you are rooted, have clockwork installed, and are on a 602 ROM, then these are your choices:

A) if you also have adb (sdk) set up then I'd suggest this first. Get your adb all set up, as in terminal (Linux) or console (PC) open/commands ready to go/etc, hook the x up to the computer, then while its trying to boot up quickly do the commands for shell (adb shell) and for reboot recovery (reboot recovery). Once in recovery I would first try reflashing your ROM to see if that fixes it. If not, repeat steps except wipe data/cache (make a backup in cwm first. Remember this will wipe your phone. If you do make a backup and go this route then DO NOT use it to restore afterwards, I'll tell you what to do in said case!) and then reinstall.

B) if you have cwm setup but no sdk, install it ... no really lol. If you can't install it or can not get the first set to work then you can try the old battery pull cwm trick (tho I am not sure if it still works on. 602 but you can try).

Turn the phone off completely, might take a battery pull, and unhook it completely from any chargers/computers. Once its off if you had to do a battery pull now put the battery back in; if you did not have to, or after that step is done, plug the phone into a wall charger (has to be a wall or an AC type charger, not computer or car). Once plugged in, turn the phone on. Once the phone starts booting up pull the battery, but leave the phone plugged in. This should boot you into the charging screen. Unplug the phone, then replace the battery. Now turn it back on (unplugged but battery in). If the trick still works this will either put you straight into cwm or possibly straight into the stock recovery, if it goes to stock just select the reboot option and it should bring you to cwm after the reboot. Then follow above instructions.

* These next two options will erase everything, so you'll have to redo it all or hopefully you made a back-up, in which case you could restore once its fixed. Well assuming that ain't jacked as well....*

C) if None of that works, you do not have cwm, are not rooted, and/or you are on the stock .602 ROM, well then your going to probably have to do either a manual factory reset (as the phone is booting, hold down the home key / once the triangle android dude pops up let go of the home key and press volume up + down simultaneously /select wipe data+cache / reboot).

D) if that still doesn't fix it or you want to save all thais time, then sbf back to .602. There is a guide made by synk on the main x page:

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

It worked! Man I was worried but It's working just fine. Thanks for the support/help!


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Anytime, glad I could help.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Im on sensei mod but blur isn't working properly. It doesn't let me register.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Register to what? How is not misbehhaving?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

When I open the blur app. It tells me to register. But when I try it doesn't do anything.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

What does the blur app actually do I've never used it?


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Idk me neither


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

what blur app? there are many


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

razorloves said:


> what blur app? there are many


I think it's the Blur Setup app. I haven't seen it on stock, but some ROMs have it. You make a Blur account. I've never used it passed that login screen though.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"KatsumeBlisk said:


> I think it's the Blur Setup app. I haven't seen it on stock, but some ROMs have it. You make a Blur account. I've never used it passed that login screen though.


its in stock rom.... its just hidden. some other phones like the moto defy use the blur setup. but the droid x uses a google setup.

rad36, if you are trying to use the blur setup app, don't. just ignore it. it shows up when you freeze/uninstall some apks


----------



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah I just ignored it. Thanks!


----------

